# Helping Hands - Is it worth it?



## BuddytheReow (Dec 20, 2020)

I know they can be as little as a few dollars US up to 50+. Wanted to know if it’s worth getting and if so what do you guys recommend? Magnifying lens, led light, etc.


----------



## Barry (Dec 20, 2020)

I use BluTack putty when I need to hold something in place along with a head band magnifier with LED lights on it


----------



## jubal81 (Dec 20, 2020)

Barry said:


> I use BluTack putty when I need to hold something in place along with a head band magnifier with LED lights on it


This is the route I'd recommend, too - a small bench vise, blue tack and separate magnifier.


----------



## Dali (Dec 20, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> I know they can be as little as a few dollars US up to 50+. Wanted to know if it’s worth getting and if so what do you guys recommend? Magnifying lens, led light, etc.


The model I got doesn't seems available anymore but it was worth all cents!




Just DON'T buy those:


----------



## dgrainger (Dec 20, 2020)

I use a panavise for the circuit boards, and use the cheap alligator clip thing for holding wires steady for off board components.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 20, 2020)

I ordered this one and it has been worth every single penny the light and Magnifier is epically helpful for inspecting. And the “hands” come in handy for many things.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 20, 2020)

I use the Aven adjustable one the most as it’s jaws open waaay up. I had trouble with my Panavise Jr and anything DeadEndFX makes haha. If I really need to inspect something I just use a handheld magnifying glass. And blu tack all the way!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 20, 2020)

Dali said:


> The model I got doesn't seems available anymore but it was worth all cents!
> View attachment 8537
> 
> Just DON'T buy those:
> View attachment 8539


Why a no for the “cheaper” one?


----------



## p_wats (Dec 20, 2020)

I've used one of the cheaper ones for years and find it helpful (though I don't use the magnifying glass). I've got a magnifying visor with a light and swappable lenses that I find indispensable. I've also got one of the vices too, but find I rarely actually use it for some reason.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm a fan of the Quad Hands. Also, I put my spool of solder on one of the arms and that helps keep things close. Whatever you end up getting be sure to add something to the jaws of the clips that can protect the PCB. The teeth of those things can chew up the board pretty easily. Silicone tubing (like pick-up height tubing), heat shrink, filing the teeth down, etc...


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 20, 2020)

Can you explain the process for heat shrink? Sorry for the noob question


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 20, 2020)

Cut off the amount you need, slip the tubing over whatever you intend to cover and hit it with a heat gun (or a lighter, wave it quickly) and the tubing shrinks down and stays tight.


----------



## mitch (Dec 21, 2020)

p_wats said:


> I've used one of the cheaper ones for years and find it helpful (though I don't use the magnifying glass). I've got a magnifying visor with a light and swappable lenses that I find indispensable. I've also got one of the vices too, but find I rarely actually use it for some reason.


Any recommendations for a good magnifying visor? I bought this one a while ago and hoped it would help my posture while working on pedals, but it's not very useful - you need to be pretty close for the lens to focus, so I was still bending my back and neck too much.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 21, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I'm a fan of the Quad Hands. Also, I put my spool of solder on one of the arms and that helps keep things close. Whatever you end up getting be sure to add something to the jaws of the clips that can protect the PCB. The teeth of those things can chew up the board pretty easily. Silicone tubing (like pick-up height tubing), heat shrink, filing the teeth down, etc...


Yes, even more than 1 layer, as the teeth will eventually chew through the heat shrink... And I put masking tape on the pcb where the jaws are goin to grip.


----------



## p_wats (Dec 21, 2020)

mitch said:


> Any recommendations for a good magnifying visor? I bought this one a while ago and hoped it would help my posture while working on pedals, but it's not very useful - you need to be pretty close for the lens to focus, so I was still bending my back and neck too much.


These are the ones I use: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B074HBJF3C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm not sure that they'll save bending, as you still have to get in there pretty close.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Dec 21, 2020)

I use green painters tape to hold my components in place, I tried bluetack/poster putty and didn't love it


----------



## Dali (Dec 21, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> Why a no for the “cheaper” one?



Mine is very unstable and clunky to use. I don't use it at all anymore.

The other one is a joy to use.


----------



## Caedarn (Dec 23, 2020)

I think I use most of what others have mentioned above.
The Aven rotating PCB holder (The blue one) is excellent - makes it easy to insert components then flip the board for soldering
The quad hands is great - I use that when I'm soldering wire to the board.
For magnifying, I use an adjustable lamp with with built in magnifying lens sort of like the pic below.  Works great.




The


----------



## peccary (Dec 27, 2020)

mitch said:


> Any recommendations for a good magnifying visor? I bought this one a while ago and hoped it would help my posture while working on pedals, but it's not very useful - you need to be pretty close for the lens to focus, so I was still bending my back and neck too much.



I bought this one about a month ago and I don't know what I'd do without it. I wear glasses and these work well (if that's a consideration for you). I also like the little light on it as it illuminates right where you are looking, but it is removable if you don't like it. I find it handy handy even though I have a shop lamp only a few feet above my workbench. It comes with four different lenses, and I use the second highest magnification (2x) level. It strikes the right balance for me in terms of focal length and distance from what I'm working on. The higher magnification levels do require getting closer, though.

I can't get on board with the big clamp-on magnifying glass, but I know they work well for lots of people. I like how there's nothing in my way with the visor, mainly, but they also seem to be pretty pricey and take up more real estate than I'm willing to give up. The visor hangs on a nail on the wall when not in use. I have a stand-up workbench, though, which is what I believe solved most of my sore neck/back/shoulders/head issues. If you can get a stand-up workspace that may help solve some of those issues for you. When I was working at a table sitting on a chair I would be hurting after only a couple of hours.


----------



## Stonezero (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone with any leads on tracking down one of the Acalox holder set up.
Other it look like PCB holder and magnifying set up as above.


----------



## sonicblaze (Jan 8, 2021)

Helping hands are amazing (I have a 4-hands magnetic-base style, where you can move the hands wherever you want), as is a good PCB holder (the blue one mentioned above that rotates).

Side-tracking slightly because some HH come with these things built-in/on, I have external/not part of my helping-hands setup:

These magnifier glasses are my favorite. A bit of adjustable focal length, different magnifier strength lenses, rechargeable, and the nose-bridge keeps them in place without squeezing a strap around my head:


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T4KPYN2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8Ct-FbS4G2582?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


Something not mentioned yet is a Fume Extractor. There are some helping hands that have a tiny fan/filter and although they work, it's not amazing.  A good external one, although not absolutely needed, it can make a world of difference in your comfort. No breathing in fumes, no trying to blow them away from your face. This is a bit on the more expensive side, but after fussing with cheaper ones I wish I bought this first.  The neck really sticks wherever you point the thing:


			Amazon.com


----------



## fig (Jan 13, 2021)

+1 on the fume fan.
Helper hands are handy and helpful!
Hope that helps 😁


----------



## finebyfine (Feb 20, 2021)

sonicblaze said:


> These magnifier glasses are my favorite. A bit of adjustable focal length, different magnifier strength lenses, rechargeable, and the nose-bridge keeps them in place without squeezing a strap around my head:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T4KPYN2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8Ct-FbS4G2582?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



I've been looking for something adjustable like this but for magnifiers a few years back I bought 3x and 4x reading glasses. Depending on the lighting / component size / etc, I can get away with using either one for most work (and also learned how much they help with reading 😂) I use a 10x jewelers eye loupe for closer inspection. 

Also seconding using a fume extractor, my current work station is in my bedroom and I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable soldering in it without it. I use one like this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08L9CPXXX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've used helping hands before but have scratched the living shit out of boards by having the alligator clips slip so I only use blue tack and a pcb holder for pcbs. For offboard wiring tasks they're an absolute necessity for me though.


----------



## fig (Feb 20, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> scratched the living shit out of boards


...or chased them around the bench with the soldering iron when the snake doesn't hold. I'm with ya.


----------

